# And, One more makes SIX Photos for Imaginary



## FaeryBee

*When I saw Imaginary's photo of Ludvig and Melvin, I just had to do a PhotoShopped picture of them!

John Cena has NOTHING on Ludvig!!



***************************************************************

The second picture was inspired by PrincipePio (Bethany)

COPS



***********************************************************************

As soon as Randy said the possibilities are endless this idea popped right into my head! 

Chiropractic Adjustment



***********************************************************

Dedicated to Imaginary

Ludwig using Melvin as a Sled



********************************************************************

This should cover two-in-one-- water and surfing! 

SURFING



********************************************************
This one was a special request by Imaginary

The Prince and The Pauper


*​


----------



## eduardo

*:laughing: perfect! Great job, Deb!*


----------



## Jonah

:bowrofl:...too funny Deb...talk about the perfect photoshop....


----------



## PrincipePio

:laughing: :laughing: I love it! Although I must admit that I pictured Ludvig and Merlin in an episode of Cops! :slap: hahaha


----------



## FaeryBee

*


PrincipePio said:



:laughing: :laughing: I love it! Although I must admit that I pictured Ludvig and Merlin in an episode of Cops! :slap: hahaha

Click to expand...

Well, lets just see what can be done about THAT!! *


----------



## nuxi

That's too funny!:laugh:


----------



## Bethanyi

*Too funny!! 'You can't see me' (not sure if john Cena still uses that phrase)

Also love your new signature!*


----------



## StarlingWings

That's great :laughing: Oh goodness, just perfect!


----------



## FaeryBee

*This picture was inspired by PrincipePio (Bethany)

COPS

​*


----------



## jean20057

I love both pics, Deb! Very cute.


----------



## StarlingWings

Hahhaa! It's Budg-uvie for you, Melvin!


----------



## Taro

**** at the cops picture!! Melvin is all "I didn't steal that millet! Don't know how it got into my purse! I'm innooooceeennntt!!!!":bowrofl:


----------



## aluz

Haha, these photos are amazing! Nice touch with Skipper and Scooter's little red bag! :2thumbs:


----------



## PrincipePio

I LOVE IT!!! That's exactly what I imagined :laughing: :laughing:

Now, to explain to my husband why I just burst out in laughter...


----------



## Jonah

I made sure I wasn't drinking anything when I clicked on to check the update....good thing I did....:laughing:

The possibilities are endless...


----------



## FaeryBee

*Randy, as soon as you said the possibilities are endless this idea popped right into my head! 

Chiropractic Adjustment

​*


----------



## JWKnight

*


FaeryBee said:



Randy, as soon as you said the possibilities are endless this idea popped right into my head! 

Chiropractic Adjustment

​

Click to expand...

Wow.. we're both a bit goofy, aren't we?*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


JWKnight said:





Wow.. we're both a bit goofy, aren't we?

Click to expand...

Well, I can't speak for you, but I know that I am for sure!! :laughing:*


----------



## kcladyz

Ha! Fantastic! Where did you get the original photo?


----------



## Cody

FaeryBee said:


> *When I saw Imaginary's photo of Ludvig and Melvin, I just had to do a PhotoShopped picture of them!
> 
> John Cena has NOTHING on Ludvig!!
> 
> 
> 
> ***************************************************************
> 
> The second picture was inspired by PrincipePio (Bethany)
> 
> COPS
> 
> 
> 
> ***********************************************************************
> 
> As soon as Randy said the possibilities are endless this idea popped right into my head!
> 
> Chiropractic Adjustment
> 
> 
> *​


I can really identify with the chiropractic adjustment, I used to get adjusted quite often. Great job with all the pictures!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


kcladyz said:



Ha! Fantastic! Where did you get the original photo?

Click to expand...

Our Talk Budgie member "Imaginary" posted the picture of her Ludvig and Melvin. I PM'd and asked if she would mind if I PhotoShopped them.*


----------



## StarlingWings

Nobody panic! Princess Mallorn will keep everyone out of trouble


----------



## Jonah

:laughing1::laughing1::laughing1:...three for three funny lady....and I still say the possibilities are endless....


----------



## kcladyz

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Our Talk Budgie member "Imaginary" posted the picture of her Ludvig and Melvin. I PM'd and asked if she would mind if I PhotoShopped them.*


I been searching the forums and cannot find it!!!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Heidi,

In the future, go to the member's profile, click on the tab that says "Statistics" then click "Find all threads started by..." You can then see ALL the threads that person has created. 

Here is the link:
http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/268217-standing-surfing-melvin-poor-boy.html*


----------



## LynandIndigo

Deb. You made me laugh so much I nearly spilt my coffee on my iPad I had my coffee in my hand and nearly knocked it out all over the glass of my iPad just now this is so funny you are really good at photoshop Miss Deb. I might have to go and buy a second iPad if coffee gets on it but luckly the cup wasn't full just got a couple of spits on the screen.. My sides were splitting from laughter... You are to funny Deb I love it keep them coming....


----------



## kcladyz

I found it just prior to your post. thanks


----------



## Imaginary

Hahaha, love all of the pictures! Keep them coming


----------



## FaeryBee

*Dee!



Jonah said:



:bowrofl:...too funny Deb...talk about the perfect photoshop....

Click to expand...

I'm glad you enjoyed it, Randy. 
The third picture is because of YOU!



PrincipePio said:



:laughing: :laughing: I love it! Although I must admit that I pictured Ludvig and Merlin in an episode of Cops! :slap: hahaha

Click to expand...

Bethany, the second picture has been inspired by you!



nuxi said:



That's too funny!:laugh:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Gaby!



Bethanyi said:



Too funny!! 'You can't see me' (not sure if John Cena still uses that phrase)

Also love your new signature!

Click to expand...

Thanks Bethany!



jean20057 said:



I love both pics, Deb! Very cute.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Kristen



StarlingWings said:



Hahhaa! It's Budg-uvie for you, Melvin! 

Click to expand...

Absolutely!!



Taro said:



**** at the cops picture!! Melvin is all "I didn't steal that millet! Don't know how it got into my purse! I'm innooooceeennntt!!!!":bowrofl:

Click to expand...

:laughing:



LynandIndigo said:



Deb. You made me laugh so much I nearly spilt my coffee on my iPad I had my coffee in my hand and nearly knocked it out all over the glass of my iPad just now

Click to expand...

 I'm glad it gave you a good laugh, Lyn!*


----------



## Jonah

FaeryBee said:


> *Dee!
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed it, Randy.
> The third picture is because of YOU!
> 
> B*


Who....me....

I must say a chiropractic adjustment might benefit me about now....never had one but I have heard they can be great...


----------



## Imaginary

Hmmm.. now we just lack a photo of Ludvig using Melvin as a sledge in the snow, racing down the hill


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Imaginary said:



Hmmm.. now we just lack a photo of Ludvig using Melvin as a sledge in the snow, racing down the hill 

Click to expand...

Ahhh, well -- tomorrow is another day and another picture MAY appear! :laughing:*


----------



## Imaginary

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Ahhh, well -- tomorrow is another day and another picture MAY appear! :laughing:*


Good luck fighting the overwhelming urge to make this vision come true through your magic touch of photoshop


----------



## FaeryBee

*Imaginary, it seems as if you know me well already!

Ludvig using Melvin as a Sled

​*


----------



## StarlingWings

Oh ouch watch out for that bump! :budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings

Maybe the landing would be softer....in the water?


----------



## Jonah

I got tear's in my eye's over here....:laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


StarlingWings said:



Maybe the landing would be softer....in the water?

Click to expand...

You are too much! :laughing: 
I'm going to bed now -- we'll see what happens with the water tomorrow. *


----------



## Jonah

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> You are too much! :laughing:
> I'm going to bed now -- we'll see what happens with the water tomorrow. *


Yes...run off to bed and get some proper "creativity" sleep....


----------



## LynandIndigo

That's gotta hurt Ouch!!! But I could do with some snow to cool things down here... I just can't help myself from laughing so much you have some really good ideas Miss Deb... What about budgie jumping down the cliff...


----------



## SusanBudgies

:laughing: Too funny!

I like the chiropractic adjustment the best.


----------



## Wiki

Sorry.. but this is what immediately came to mind!  School bully bird..


Royal Flush by Wikibudgie, on Flickr


----------



## jean20057

Deb, both Lonny and I were hysterical when looking at these pics. You did a great job! AnnMarie, love the school bully pic, that is great.


----------



## PrincipePio

What a fun thread! Deb, are you snowed in like my folks in Roanoke?


----------



## Imaginary

This is such a lovely thing to wake up to, and I'm laughing so hard right now 
You guys understand what and who Ludvig truly wants to be..

Edit: Melvin loves it too!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Wiki said:



Sorry.. but this is what immediately came to mind!  School bully bird..


Royal Flush by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Click to expand...

AnnMarie --
Your school bully budgie picture is GREAT and I never would have thought of that! I love it. :laughing:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*

This should cover two-in-one-- water and surfing! 

SURFING

​
PS The "COPS" Picture is currently featured on the Talk Budgies FaceBook Page https://www.facebook.com/TalkBudgies
*


----------



## Jonah

Wiki said:


> Sorry.. but this is what immediately came to mind!  School bully bird..
> 
> 
> Royal Flush by Wikibudgie, on Flickr


Poor Melvin is about to get a swirly....

Too funny...thank's for the laugh AnnMarie...



FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> This should cover two-in-one-- water and surfing!
> 
> SURFING
> 
> ​
> [/url]
> *


Obviously your creativity sleep was extra successful last night ....

"Hang ten"...er, I mean, "hang six" Ludvig....Banzai pipeline has never seen such a fierce competitor, nor such a unique board...:laughing1:


----------



## StarlingWings

Hahaah! That is hilarious  I think my favorites are the cops one and surfing :laughing:


----------



## kcladyz

The surfing one is perfect lol


----------



## nuxi

Hmmm... Maybe Ludvig uses Melvin as a sofa while surfing the TB forums... Maybe someone can do a photoshop,please?


----------



## SPBudgie

*Absolutely BRILLIANT!!!!! Too TOO funny, Deb and Anne Marie! I laughed out, loud over and over again!
Thanks, Imaginary, for the Perfect Inspiration - An imagination is a terrible thing to waste - No wasting HERE!...*


----------



## FaeryBee

*This picture was a special request by Imaginary

The Prince and The Pauper

​*


----------



## ImaPrettyBird

FaeryBee said:


> *This picture was inspired by PrincipePio (Bethany)
> 
> COPS
> 
> ​*


*Gotcha! Trying to make off with Skipper's red bag!*


----------



## despoinaki

Hahahahahaha!!! :laughing: I've been laughing for the last 15 minutes!!  
Brilliant pictures... great job and ideas!!


----------



## StarlingWings

faerybee said:


> *this picture was a special request by imaginary
> 
> the prince and the pauper
> 
> ​*


down, peasant!!


----------



## Jonah

Six for six, funny and artistic lady...


----------



## LynandIndigo

I have been laughing for the last half of an hour everyone has such good imagination's it is wonderful how our brains think up all of these different creative things. just love it keep them coming..


----------

